# Question about removing restrictor plate on 2.2hp Mercury



## Mizzie (Aug 10, 2012)

I've read online on a couple sites that a 2.2hp Mercury (1980s models) is basically a restricted 3.3hp. The difference in power is caused by a restrictor plate within the air intake manifold. The engines are pretty much identical in size and such. Now, I have no means to know if this is true or not so I'm hoping somebody here has done it or has outboard engine experience and can shed some light on the topic.

I love my little 2.2hp! It moves me a long surprisingly well, even with a passenger. I wouldn't mind an extra horse out of a simple restrictor plate removal though. And if it is in fact true, would I need to re-jet or make any carb adjustments?

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## nashua fisherman (Aug 11, 2012)

had one, done it. reomve the carb and remove the restricter from the intake manifold. it will look like a disk with a slot in it. you will need the move the needle up one groove on the slide on the carb since removing the restricter will make the engine run leaner. moving the needle up one will make the engine run a little rich on the low end, but there is a noticable increase in rpm up top. i also raised the exaust port. mine would plane my in my 10 foot jonboat.


----------



## nashua fisherman (Aug 11, 2012)

also,the 2.0 and 2.2 have different gear ratios than the 3.0 and 3.3.


----------



## Mizzie (Aug 11, 2012)

nashua fisherman said:


> had one, done it. reomve the carb and remove the restricter from the intake manifold. it will look like a disk with a slot in it. you will need the move the needle up one groove on the slide on the carb since removing the restricter will make the engine run leaner. moving the needle up one will make the engine run a little rich on the low end, but there is a noticable increase in rpm up top. i also raised the exaust port. mine would plane my in my 10 foot jonboat.




Thank you for your help! Is the loss of low end really worth the extra top end? I don't want to destroy my motor. I know how to raise the slide needle but not quite sure on how to raise the exhaust port? If you can explain this I would be very greatful!

About the different gear ratios, that makes sense! So by removing the plate and raising the needle/exhaust am I actually gaining anything or just causing the engine to basically over rev? I wouldn't mind a little extra speed. Mine will move my 10' vhull nicely but nowhere near planning yet.


Thanks,
Mike


----------

